# Renting in a place in Yucatan



## papertoonie (Jun 3, 2015)

I am looking at renting a place for about 6 months, more then likely in Playa and i wanted to know what kind of precautions and steps i need to take so that i don't end up giving money and not end up with a place from what it sounds subletting or shared accommodations would be the way to go for the short of a period of time.
-what kinds of documents should i need to be seeing/signing?
-should i be waiting till i get there and stay in a hostel or hotel till i find somewhere or is there a safe way to do it over the internet?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Go to Playa, rent short term - perhaps daily or weekly - and walk/drive/taxi/combi the streets. Inquire locally and look for rentals, sales and locations that suit your needs. Playa is many different things and anything you find on the internet is likely to be seriously overpriced or, in the final analysis, not precisely what you are seeking in a rental/purchase. Back in 2006, we explored that coast from Playa del Carmen to Xcalak and then over to Lake Bacalar in our private automobile and found that to be the only way to get the best deal in the right location. Finally, we settled on San Cristóbal de Las Casas in the Chiapas Highlands where we refurbished a ruin in the central historic district. We found that ruin by hoofing it up and down the streets in neighborhoods we found we liked until we happened upon a property and location we favored that was for sale. Keep in mind that many properties for sale may have no signage so inquiring locally is important. Even approaching homowners in properties you like but not advertised as for sale is OK down there. Real estate agents in towns like that tend to individually tack their changeable fees onto prices wanted by sellers, freely charge whatever they feel like charging without full disclosure, don´t really work at identifying and selling properties and cannot be trusted.normally speaking. True locals avoid them and would not even consider the internet. 

Yes, San Cristóbal is not Playa but both places attract lots of tourists and expats seeking residency. Both have highly favored áreas - in Playa the beach and in San Cristóbal the colonial historic center and that is where the demand and, thus, opportunities for rip-offs, are heaviest. If you seek a property right on or near the Caribbean, it is even more important for you to go there to avoid being shafted. Some of the prices along that hurricane coast are outrageous for what you get all the way to Xcalak or at least they were in 2006.

Good luck.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Gary:

In my previous ´post, I did not address the paperwork issue as we were seeking to purchase, not rent, and are Mexican citizens so I am unfamiliar with the requirements for renting short term. I would think proper identification and a tourist visa would suffice for a rental six months or less with an appropriate deposit when contracting the rental.


----------



## papertoonie (Jun 3, 2015)

alright thanks for the info!


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I would recommend you go to Mom's hotel for a start and then look around the area. Plenty of place with for rent signs around today, June 2015. Prices are all over the place. Check andale.com.mx too.


----------

